# حجم الثلاجة المنزلية - لتر -قدم



## abdullahkindi (27 أغسطس 2007)

ما المقصود حجم الثلاجة 7 قدم أو 14 قدم 
ومثال ثلاجة سامسونج 
Rt-53
سعة 18 قدم
520 لتر
:31: :15:


----------



## العلم حياة (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
أعتقد اخي العزيز حجم الثلاجة مثلا 7 قدم هو 7 قدم مكعب ولكن عادة لا يقولون قدم مكعب يكتفون بقول قدم فقط وكما وضحت انت في مثالك ثلاجة السامسونج 18 قدم مكعب 
حول 18 قدم مكعب الى لتر فسيساوي 520 لتر
تحياتي


----------



## العراق الى الابد (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم:
اعتقد ان المقصود بكلمة (قدم) هو قدم مكعب لحجم صندوق التبريد في الثلاجة (الكابينة العلوية), قد اكون مخطئا, لكني اظن انها تحسب هكذا. 
ارجو ممن يعرف الاجابة الصحية ان يضع الاجابة هنا لتعم الفائدة
تحياتي


----------



## ايمن نعيرات (24 سبتمبر 2007)

سؤال مهم جدا يغفل عنه الكثير اعتقد ان المقصود حجم الهواء المبرد داخل الثلاجة


----------



## ابوالعزايم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كل هذة هى وحدات قياس الحجم والعلاقة هى ان 
واحد قدم مكعب = 28.8 لتر 
والمقصود بها هو فعلا الحجم الداخلى او السعة التخزينية بالحجم .


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (26 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اعتقد ان كلام الاخ ابو العزايم هو الادق والاصح وشكرا:28:


----------



## ايمن نعيرات (26 سبتمبر 2007)

يا اخوتي الاعزاء بالنسبة لحجم الثلاجة يمكن اخذ امثلة عملية على ذلك عن طريق اخذ ثلاجة ومن ثم حساب الحجم الداخلي نلاحظ لا يوجد تطابق بين حجم الثلاجة الداخلي وبين السعة باللتر المكتوبة على ظهر الثلاجة.
سعة الثلاجة المقصود بها سعة الحيز المراد تبريدةاو تجميده.
عندما تقول 90 لتر حجم غرفة التجميد يعني 90 لتر هواء مجمد. الحجم =الكتله/ الكثافة كلما قلت درجة حراره الهواء زادت الكثافة وبالتالي يقل الحجم .


----------



## القدوسى (21 مايو 2008)

يقصد بحجم الثلاجه - حجم الفراغ الداخلى للثلاجة - ويقاس بالقدم المكعب - الا انه عادة يكتب حجم الثلاجة على لوحة البيانات باللتر - ولتحويل اللتر الى قدم مكعب نقسم على 28.3


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

اراء كثيرة ومختلفة!!!
اين الصواب؟؟؟


----------



## abdullahkindi (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء الردود فعلا جميل والذي اراه الاقرب للصح هو لو جبنا ثلاجة وملاناها بالماء مثلا يعني ان الماء اخذ الحيز التبريدي فيكون هذا هو حجم الثلاجه وهذا يريد مطابقة عملية


----------



## عمادع نصر (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم كلام ابو العزايم هو الأدق


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (19 أبريل 2010)

قديما كانت تقاس الثلاجة او كابينة الثلاجة بوضع ماء داخل الكبينة فتقاس باللترات وبعد ذلك اصبح يوضع حبيبات بلاستك وبعد ذلك اصبحت تقاس بواسطة المتر حيث إن القدم المكعب = 28.3 متر مكعب ( في بلادي اقيس الثلاجة بواسطة المتر حيث نقيس طول وعرض وارتفاع حجرة التجميد الفريزر ونضرب القياسات مع بعض ومن ثم نقيس حجرة التبريد الثلاجة ونضرب القياسات مع بعض يتكون عندنا حجم الثلاجة الكلي هذا قبل التجميع ومن ثم نطرح حجم جميع المواد التي توضع عند التجميع ما يتعلق بالافوبريتر والمروحة وغطاء المروح والاكسسوارات الثلاجة والفريزر واكسسوارات الابواب كل على حدا الفريزر والثلاجة حسب الجدول التالي وارجو ان تكون الفكرة وصلت هذا كله يوصلنا الى ان حجم الثلاجة الداخلي الذي يقاس ويحسب بالقدم وليس الحجم الخارجي وهو موضح على ليبل المعلومات الملصق على ظهر الثلاجة تحت بند net volum( L.CU .FT) , gross volum


----------



## هناء رشوان (18 يوليو 2013)

طب انا جبت ثلاجة مكتوب عليها 339 لتر وعايزة اعرف دى كام قدم


----------



## walid elbadry (23 سبتمبر 2013)

واحد قدم مكعب يساوى 28.3 لتر...اذا قسمة اللترات على 28.3 يقطى لالقيمه بالقدم ,و العكس القيمه بالقدم مضروبة فى 28.3 تعطى القيمه باللترات


----------



## لحن الوفاء (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الأخ خضر يوسف القدم المكعب = 0.28 متر مكعب وليس 28


----------



## شانوحه (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لحن الوفاء قال:


> الأخ خضر يوسف القدم المكعب = 0.28 متر مكعب وليس 28



واحد قدم مكعب = 0.028 متر مكعب


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الكلام الاكيد 
القدم هو قياس حجم الفراغ داخل الثلاجة


----------



## hamidas (7 مارس 2014)

موضوع جميل شكرا اخي


----------



## meshmsha (16 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا جبت تﻻجه سامسونج 21قدم بس بصراحه انا حسه حجمها حجم ال18قدم ازاى اعرف انها 21 قدم ؟؟؟؟ مع العلم انها363لتر 
ارجو الرد سريعا


----------

